# Autonomie Ipad air



## ledoc66 (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai suivi les recommandations pour économiser la batterie : lumière á 95%, pas de Bluetooth, pas de localisation, pas d'effets parallaxe, pas de notifications....etc.

J'ai par ailleurs calibré la batterie comme indiqué dans ce forum (décharge complété puis chargé á fond pour les deux premières  utilisations).

En surfant uniquement avec Safari (donc pas de jeu, film, musique...), j'ai une autonomie de 7h30mn....est-ce normal ? Ou mon ipad a-t-il un souci ?

Merci


----------



## lineakd (19 Novembre 2013)

@ledoc66, descend la luminosité à moins de 50 % et désactive le réglage automatique de la luminosité de l'ipad.


----------



## ledoc66 (19 Novembre 2013)

Merci, mais 50% de luminosité c'est tout de même pas beaucoup....

Quant au réglage automatique de luminosité il est déjà désactivé.

Mais c'est le cas pour tout le monde cette ''faible'' autonomie ? A moins que ce soit Safari qui est gourmand ?


----------



## lineakd (19 Novembre 2013)

@ledoc66, dès que j'utilise la tablette à l'intérieur, la luminosité est souvent proche des 25%.
La luminosité de l'écran, c'est quelque chose que je modifie souvent en cours de la journée.


----------



## ledoc66 (20 Novembre 2013)

j'ai amené l'ipad a la fnac hier pour le faire tester...résultat : la batterie avait en effet un probléme. J'ai donc eu un échange standard.


----------

